# Slovenian/Croatian-Serbian (BCS): razen fileto



## my mosquito

Dobar dan želim svima!
Imam jednu moblu, ako nije problem....
Zanima me da li sam dobro skontala značenje reć "razen":
"Sva roba mora biti svijeza RAZEN fileto"
Rekla bih da ovo znači da sva roba treba da bude sveza osim fileta, da li sam u pravu?
Hvala unapred!


----------



## Duya

Na kojem jeziku???

Nije mi poznata riječ "razen" niti neka njoj slična, u bilo kojoj varijanti srpsko-hrvatskog (postoji samo pridjev "ražen", koji se nikako ne uklapa u rečenicu). Takođe, "filet*o*" nije nijedan padež ili oblik riječi "filet"... 

Cijela rečenica izgleda kao slučajna kombinacija slova i riječi... tako da teško možemo da pogodimo _značenje_.


----------



## Irbis

In Slovenian "razen" means "osim", but "sva", "svijeza" and "fileto" are not Slovenian words (but "filetov" is form of "filet", that would come after "razen").


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

In Slovenian, "razen" means "except". However, most of the rest of the sentence is clearly in BCMS. Perhaps it was written by a Slovenian speaker who ended up combining the two languages, or maybe it's a form of Kajkavian.

BTW, "razen fileto*v*" is a non-standard form meaning "except filets" in Slovenian (the standard would be "razen filejev").

EDIT: Irbis beat me to it.


----------



## my mosquito

Hvala svima puno na odgovorima!
Fileto je verovatno bila želja mog sagovornika da mi olakša stvar jer je filetto na italijanskom filè (od mesa).
Hvala još jednom i srećni praznici!!!!!


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:
I have changed the thread title as the phrase indeed seems to be a mix between both Slovenian and BCMS.
Any other suggestions of you and I will change the title again.


----------



## dudasd

Duya said:


> Na kojem jeziku???
> 
> Nije mi poznata riječ "razen" niti neka njoj slična, u bilo kojoj varijanti srpsko-hrvatskog (postoji samo pridjev "ražen", koji se nikako ne uklapa u rečenicu).


 
Digresija - imamo reč "razma", koja znaci "osim". Jeste arhaična (mislim da je već krajem devetnaestog veka nestala, mada se može naći kod pokojeg prevodioca sa početka dvadesetog veka), ali je još prepoznatljiva. Sudeći po pisanoj književnosti, najduže se zadržala u Vojvodini, zahvaljujući slavjanoserbskom.


----------



## Duya

dudasd said:


> Digresija - imamo reč "razma", ..., ali je još prepoznatljiva.



Kako kome...  moram da priznam da je prvi put čujem.


----------



## Transatlantic

Never heard of this word either.


----------

